# 69 GTO Rear Disc Conversion



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

69 GTO 

I picked up a set of 69 Camaro rear disc brake rotors, calipers, and backing plates from a local shop. I am trying to install these on my 69 GTO but it looks like they are just not going to have proper clearance. If I mount the calipers on the rear side of the axle they dont clear the shock. If I mount the caliper on the front side then the parking break bracket will hit the frame of the car when the suspension compresses.

Has anyone purchased a bolt on rear disc conversion kit that just bolts on and works with a 69 GTO without having to make modifications?

My rear end is a 1970 12 Bolt out of a chevelle. Please only reply if you have successfully done this conversion and know that the kit you reccommend will work. I have looked at several kits online but dont know which ones are legit.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I made my own kit to fit the 12 bolt. 

I used 83 Cadillac Sedan De Ville disc setup. Exchanged the rear calipers at NAPA for some rebuilts, powder coated the brackets, and used new drilled/slotted rotors for a 79 Trans Am ( the Caddy has a 5 on 5 bolt pattern ) I did have to flip one side to put both calipers on the front side of the axle so as not to hit the shocks. Parking brake cables hooked right up (and work well, gotta have em with a stick ). The only real "hiccup" is I now have one bleeder upside down, I just "reverse" bled the system and it works just fine.

Awsome stopping power, I've had this car in excess of 100 mph "a few times" and they work flawlessly. Very confidence inspiring with consistant stopping times. I've considered upgrading the fronts with a Baer or Wilwood to reduce some wieght and for appearance but that would be the only reason.

Truly a simple setup, I use them with my factory front discs and until recently, a 68 Corvette Manual MC.

Ya just gotta find that Cadillac! I'm not sure what other years will work.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out Wilwood. I'm running a Moser 9" under my 69 GTO instead of a 12-bolt, but the Wilwood kit for my 9" was a bolt-on and it fits fine. There were only two "issues" I had to deal with, both realtively minor 1) need adapters to connect the reverse flare fittings on the factory brake lines to the NPT connections on the calipers (readily available and cheap) 2) had to use a Lokar "universal" parking brake cable kit to make the "stub" cables that go from the brake actuating levers on the brakes to the long u-shaped parking brake cable under the car (pretty easy)

The kit I used is the Wilwood Dynalite Pro, 4-piston calipers, 12" rotors, with Ford Explorer type internal drum parking brakes. Here's a link to a page on their web site where you can search for kits based on rear axle type. 
Wilwood High-Performance Disc Brakes - Search Brake Kits By Rear End / Axle Flange:

Beyond just the rear brakes and the parking brake cables, you'll also need to ensure your hydraulic system is balanced correctly. My 69 was a factory front disc brake car with rear drums. I replaced the original factory brake hold-off valve (came with disc brake cars and was plumbed into one side of the master cylinder ahead of the distribution block on the inside frame rail. The valve looked like this: Product Info) with a Wilwood adjustable proportioning valve. This lets me futz with the brake balance so I can get maximum performance from the rear brakes without them locking up before the front ones do. The adjustable proportioning valve goes -downstream- from the brake distribution block on the frame rail, otherwise the resulting pressure imblance between front and rear (from the proprtioning valve doing its job) can cause you to get a false brake warning light. I mounted mine inside the drivers side frame rail, about halfway back.









Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bear, I took your advice and purchased a wildwood rear brake kit. It looks like the picture you posted above does is not showing up. Can you repost it?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The photo is "down" because my computer (where the photo is and where that URL points to) is down right now... I'm working on trying to get it going again.

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Bear. New Wilwood Dynolite pros are installed and working great!


----------

